# Nicotine patch, gum sales drop...



## Alex (17/1/15)

*Nicotine patch, gum sales drop with rise of electronic cigarettes *
*Some smokers see them as a quitting tool. But the long-term health risks of e-cigarettes are not yet known. *
REUTERS
Friday, January 16, 2015, 11:13 AM





Spike Mafford/Getty Images Nicotine patches and gums are not selling as well now that e-cigarettes are gaining steam.
GlaxoSmithKline is feeling the heat from the rapid growth in electronic cigarettes, with enthusiasm for the nicotine delivery devices dampening sales of the British drugmaker's patches and gum, its chief executive said.

In an interview with Reuters, Andrew Witty also said he and his team had spent "a few days" exploring whether the drugmaker should compete directly by becoming an e-cigarette maker, but had swiftly decided against it.

"We've decided we're not going to play. We've consciously had a think about it but we're not going to play," Witty said.

"Of course, it's definitely taken a bit of our market, no question at all — but there's a lot of competition in that space anyway."

GSK sells various nicotine replacement therapies (NRT) and smoking cessation products, mainly in the form of patches or gum, including the brands Nicorette, NicoDerm CQ and the medicine Zyban.

It is in the process of forming a consumer health joint venture with Novartis, whose brands include Nicotinell, making the combined business the market leader in the $3 billion-a-year smoking cessation market.

A study last year found smokers who switch to e-cigarettes to try to kick their tobacco habit are more likely to succeed in quitting or cutting down than users of nicotine patches.

But the electronic devices, sometimes known as vaporizers because of the vapor they produce, are the subject of fierce debate, with some experts concerned they may be a gateway to nicotine addiction and tobacco smoking.

Witty said e-cigarettes were "just too controversial" for GSK to want to get involved in at this stage, adding that "there's not enough data," to provide robust evidence of the products' risks and benefits.

source: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...rop-rise-e-cigarettes-article-1.2081018#bmb=1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

That's a very sensible way of looking at it. Quite surprised by this actually 

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

The longer they wait to get involved the harder it will be for them to get in

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> The longer they wait to get involved the harder it will be for them to get in



Then I hope they wait a looooong time 
I wouldn't want big pharma anywhere near my vape gear/juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Then I hope they wait a looooong time
> I wouldn't want big pharma anywhere near my vape gear/juice



Well, if they are anything like big tobacco (who are supposed to be experts in knowing what people like to inhale), then they will probably come out with an overpriced, sub-par device that nobody would want

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> Well, if they are anything like big tobacco (who are supposed to be experts in knowing what people like to inhale), then they will probably come out with an overpriced, sub-par device that nobody would want



Absolutely...and, unlike most other industries, vaping seems to be doing much better without funding from big corporations 

It's almost as if the people are actually *thinking *about stuff which leads to better products and increased innovation - mind boggling indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (18/1/15)

Thanks for that @Alex. Yes it is more successful, yes it's healthier, yes they feeling the pinch! I agree with @free3dom, if we keep vaping in the vapers hands then we can be assured about the quality of the products.

Let us continue our own research into the composition, effects and by products of the vaperience

Reactions: Like 1


----------

